# Flounder fishing tips



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm in the MB area and trying to catch my first flounder in SC, so I'd be grateful for any tips y'all can share on your favorite rigs, bait, location, time of day, etc. I had tried searching the forum's previous posts but didn't vibe up with anything recent. 

Thanks!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Live bait on a Carolina rig with a kahle hook #1 - 3/0 sized to match your bait and a 1/2 oz - 3 oz egg sinker. 20-30 lb fluoro from a pier, in the surf or jetty, you can go lower inshore depending where you're fishing. Bucktails and Gulp works great if you want to try just gotta keep it on the bottom. Morning and evenings are always best but you can get them any time.


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

SmoothLures said:


> Live bait on a Carolina rig with a kahle hook #1 - 3/0 sized to match your bait and a 1/2 oz - 3 oz egg sinker. 20-30 lb fluoro from a pier, in the surf or jetty, you can go lower inshore depending where you're fishing. Bucktails and Gulp works great if you want to try just gotta keep it on the bottom. Morning and evenings are always best but you can get them any time.


Thanks for the nice detailed reply! I'll be trying this sometime this week.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

In The Surf don't be afraid to go Knee Deep Or Less Some Times I think you could see them they are so shallow


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

theplanets said:


> Thanks for the nice detailed reply! I'll be trying this sometime this week.


Good luck let me know where you plan to go and I’ll try to give you a walkthrough. They’re pretty easy. 



Trhenley said:


> In The Surf don't be afraid to go Knee Deep Or Less Some Times I think you could see them they are so shallow


For sure. You’ll catch them all the way into less than a foot of water. Most of the big ones I’ve seen come in a foot or two of water off the piers.


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

Checking to see if anyone's had luck with flounders. I've been actively trying but no keepers yet for the past month. :/


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The good inshore guides have been getting some nice ones and the piers have been getting them. It can be tough if you're not where the fish are this time of year.


----------

